# Iron Supplements May Do More Harm Than Good in Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2013)

I used to take iron supplements, when I was young I actually took a liquid iron product called SSS Tonic, I took it for energy.  Well, I've learned that iron intake in seniors must be limited.  Women who are menopausal and no longer menstruating, have no way to get rid of excess iron in their systems.  Men have to donate blood if they have an overabundance of iron.  For years now, even the multi-vitamin/mineral capsules we take are all "iron-free".



> *High Iron Linked to Heart Attack Risk and More*
> 
> In one Finnish study of more than 2,000 individuals, researchers found that stored iron was more strongly linked to heart attack risk than either high blood pressure or high cholesterol. It is believed that women who menstruate regularly are less likely to experience heart attacks because iron levels are reduced by the loss of blood each month. The same line of logic explains why men who donate blood regularly also experience fewer heart attacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2013)

I have found being a blood donor helps  in keeping the iron levels down.  I do that every few months for just that reason.  




> Other studies demonstrate that iron produces free radicals which accelerate the aging process.



I take that to mean arthritis,  and associated stiffness.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 12, 2013)

I read about that some years ago and as I'm somewhat carnivorous worried a bit about iron build up from all those steaks.  But blood tests show the levels still  more or less normal so some are more susceptible than others it seems.

It's certainly something to bear in mind as we age though.  Especially post menopausal women.  Good heads-up SeaBreeze.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 13, 2013)

Seebreeze excessive iron in your system as I have is called Hereditary hemochromatosis (he-moe-kroe-muh-TOE-sis) causes your body to absorb too much iron from the food you eat. The excess iron is stored in your organs, especially your liver, heart and pancreas. The excess iron can poison these organs, leading to life-threatening conditions such as cancer, heart arrhythmias and cirrhosis.Many people inherit the faulty genes that cause hemochromatosis , its the ferriten in the iron that is the problem.. that is the level you need ot keep an eye on, it is the most common genetic disease in Caucasians, usually it is found a lot in Celtic ancestry not sure why ? and it was always used to be called the Celtic curse or rusty iron syndrome.. gotta watch going out in the rain I might rust.. LOL... But only a minority of those with the genes develop serious problems. Hemochromatosis is more likely to be serious in men.
Signs and symptoms of hereditary hemochromatosis usually appear in midlife. Iron can be dropped to safe levels by regularly removing blood from your body. This is what I have had for the past 4 years regular donations as when I first went the two years following it had to be thrown down the drain as was too toxic to be used for others , now I am down to required level I just go each 6 months now to keep it in check.. it has given me blood pressure also bad knees but now I have it under control its all going well. I wonder what will happen when I reach 70 as I heard the blood clinics won`t take blood from you when your that age.. I have a little while to go yet but still its the unknown that is a worry.. and yes its true too much iron is a problem.. it doesn`t seem to affect everyone.. as my friends have never had to give blood.. thanks for posting this is an interesting topic .. and I was so lucky that when I went to find out why I was so tired and no energy and painful joints, headaches the doctor did extensive blood tests and found the iron over load problem if I didnt find out the problem then I may not be alive now.. so I am blessed by a good doctor ..


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

This is concerning to me because yesterday my doctor's nurse called and said my bloodwork showed I had an iron deficiency and recommended I take an iron supplement.   After reading this I am understandably hesitant to do that, as I already have trouble with arthritis, and I certainly don't need any problems with organs. I didn't get to talk to her as hubby took the call when I was out, but given the amount of blood I lost a few weeks ago I was not surprised.  I wonder if the iron will be naturally increased by diet in time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Rainee for the information.  Ozarkgal, I'm sure the loss of blood caused the low iron count, it should increase over time just with diet.  Many foods contain iron.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> This is concerning to me because yesterday my doctor's nurse called and said my bloodwork showed I had an iron deficiency and recommended I take an iron supplement.   After reading this I am understandably hesitant to do that, as I already have trouble with arthritis, and I certainly don't need any problems with organs. I didn't get to talk to her as hubby took the call when I was out, but given the amount of blood I lost a few weeks ago I was not surprised.  I wonder if the iron will be naturally increased by diet in time.



After what you went through, it is probably only natural that you have an iron deficiency.   I would listen to the doctor and take the supplement..  You no doubt need it until you are back to normal.  A deficiency isn't good either.
Iron does increase naturally with time.  Look at the labels on the food you are eating.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Nowadays with too much information clogging the system one never knows what to believe.  I read somewhere about iron in the body causing oxidation . . . ???


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Yessss...this is exactly what I need..why didn't I think of it..Spinach, it's what's for dinner!


----------

